# Susan Boyle's First Audition on "Britian's Got Talent" Show



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Here she is, just beginning...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 3, 2014)

Isn't she GREAT ?   Her performance would have been complete had she bitch slapped Simon Cowell.
right in the kisser.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 10, 2014)

I have to agree with you Falcon! It was an amazing performance, I remember watching it at the time.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2014)

I remember it so well. when she walked out on stage at the auditions you could see everyone thought she was just going to be another hopeless wannabee,,the huge gasp when she started to sing could almost be heard the length and breadth of Britain!! I can hardly believe that first audition on BGT was 7 years ago!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

It's odd - I always tear up when I watch this clip ... don't know why, it's just an old woman singing.

... but man, she's good.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's odd - I always tear up when I watch this clip ... don't know why, it's just an old woman singing.
> 
> ... but man, she's good.


It's because she is older, not good looking and also very shy. You know that the panel of judges are waiting to snigger or  tell her she can't sing.She has been brave and come to the audition, even if she feels scared.That is what makes it uplifting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

oakapple said:


> It's because she is older, not good looking and also very shy. You know that the panel of judges are waiting to snigger or  tell her she can't sing.She has been brave and come to the audition, even if she feels scared.That is what makes it uplifting.



Totally agree. Being a cynic I wonder if this could have been a set-up, but then my optimistic side takes over and wants to believe in these kinds of show-business breaks.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you SB!  I had never seen that particular performance before.  She was stunning!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Totally agree. Being a cynic I wonder if this could have been a set-up, but then my optimistic side takes over and wants to believe in these kinds of show-business breaks.



it definitely wasn't a set up, I know that for sure.

In reality Susan comes from quite a poor background with few friends and never ever even been kissed by a man... although she said she was happy enough, she didn't really do it for the fame or the money, she just wanted to sing to as many people who wanted to listen to her. She sang in pubs and clubs all her life mostly for free, and people always told her she couldn't sing, can you believe that?

Anyway ..all this talk of her being an 'old woman' she was only 47 at the time ( 7 years ago)!! 

She still lives in the little tiny house in the same village she's lived in all her life!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 11, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> ... She sang in pubs and clubs all her life mostly for free, and people always told her she couldn't sing, can you believe that?



No, I cannot - that's partially why something stinks in Denmark ... even with my untrained ear I can tell she's good - why couldn't the folks in the pubs and clubs? 

Something's not right about that ...  



> Anyway ..all this talk of her being an 'old woman' she was only 47 at the time ( 7 years ago)!!



I know, and when she did her duet with Elaine Paige (who was 59 at the time I believe) she STILL looked much older! layful:



> She still lives in the little tiny house in the same village she's lived in all her life!



She has also purchased a £300,000 house in _addition_ to her family home (which she _also_ had to purchase). 

Asperger is a terrible thing ...


----------

